# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Kapverden oder Fuerte im Mrz

## Lago di Garda

Hey Dudes,

will im Mrz mit paar Kumpels an nen ziemlich windsicheren spot fliegen.
Wir haben da an Fuerteventura oder an die Kapverden gedacht !

Allerdings wrden wir gerne wissen, wie windsicher es da im Mrz ist ?!
Wei von euch einer bescheid bzw. war da im oder um den Mrz schonmal und kann bisschen was erzhlen ?


Merci

----------


## Danger

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.windfinder.com/windstats/..._sotavento.htm
und hier:
http://www.windfinder.com/windstats/...tistic_sal.htm
und der Gewinner steht fest ;-)

----------


## Lago di Garda

da hab ich schon geguggt...

aber wollte paar erfahrungsberichte hren, wieso da halt so im mrz !! 

trozdem danke fr die links  :Wink:

----------


## schachti

Ich war dieses Jahr im Mrz auf Fuerte und hatte von 14 Tagen 10x Wind. Allerdings meistens mit dem 5,6er oder 6,3er. Und auch nur im Sden. 
Gru Schachti

----------


## Danger

Also Fuerte ist wie angesprochen eher mau. ZUm Wellenreiten war ich zu der Zeit schon mal da - das ging allerdings sehr gut. Auf Sal war ich mal im Februar und das ging ab. 5,5 htte ich auch zuhause lassen knnen...

----------


## ulf

Hi, war im Mrz 2002 fr 3 Wochen auf Sal und hatte geniale Bedingungen. Sind meistens 5,3er Segel mit 85l Boards gefahren, an einigen Tagen sogar 4,5 bei richtig guten Wellen. Da waren sogar die Punta preta- Locals in der Bucht von Santa maria.
Einige Stammgste die regelmig im Mrz kommen, meinten aber da wir mit der Windstrke glck gehabt htten. Der Wind blst zwar sonst auch sehr konstant, aber eher fr Segel von 5,7 bis 7,0.
Fuerte kannst du zu dieser Jahreszeit voll vergessen, da geht nur was von ende Mai bis Anfang September.

----------


## sidikaouki

Cabo Verde hat im Mrz sehr konstant Wind, allerdings in der Regel nicht sehr stark. Wennst in die Welle willst Segel von 4,5 bis 6,0 mitnehmen. Wave board nicht zu klein.
material fr Leichtwind kann man sich auch vor Ort leihen (Sal). Auswahl ist recht gro.
allgemeine Infos zu CV: http://www.datrip.com/home/atlantic_...abo_verde.html

----------


## Lago di Garda

Alles klar... ja meine kollegen wollen sich in der Welle bissl vergngen !
Ich werd mich mehr aufs Freestylen konzentrieren !! 
Aber so wie's bis jetzt aussieht fliegen wir nach Sal... 
Fuerte ist scheinbar wirklich tote hose um diese zeit !! 

si ju dudes

----------


## Placemoe

habt ihr auch fr Sal eine Empfehlung fr Materialverleih und Unterkunft??

----------

